# Vanessa Mai - Top HHQ PleaseFundMe



## see_kyle (21 Jan. 2022)

Hallo Leute, ich habe ein Super Bild auf gettyimages.de gefunden, allerdings relativ klein.

Das Bild ist für 475 Euro in 6-facher Größe verfügbar und mit der richtigen Nachbearbeitung, die ich liefer wird das der wohl leckerste Fund den ihr hier von Vanessa finden werdet.

5-10 Euro helfen schon!


https://gofund.me/333ca820

Ich habe mal mit 20 Euro begonnen,
falls jemand das Bild in voller Auflösung 4016x6016 hat, bitte melden, dann bekommt jeder sein Geld zurück. Ich bin ein fairer "Mitinteressent" dieser Seite 

Habe das Bild über Google reverse Image Search leider nicht größer gefunden, daher diese verzweifelte Fund me Tat (

Bitte helft uns, danke! Hier ein Preview:


----------



## Punisher (21 Jan. 2022)

das gibt's hier schon


----------



## son165 (21 Jan. 2022)

ja gibt es bereits, auch wenn nicht in voller Auflösung (etwa ein Drittel)
https://ibb.co/3R9tDd3

Aber bei genauer Betrachtung bin ich mir sicher, dass die mehr Pixel den Preis auf keinen Fall wert sind, da bereits bei dieser Größe viel Unschärfe durch Verwacklung zu sehen ist.
Trotzdem Danke für deine Mühe


----------



## Manu16 (21 Jan. 2022)

Sieht man da ihr Goldstückchen oder wie? 
Auf den kleinen Bildern kann ich nix erkennen aber sie hat doch sicher ein Höschen drunter oder etwa nicht?

Mit welchem Programm kriegt man dunkle Stellen denn heller? Habe auch ein privates Video wo ich gerne eine Stelle heller machen würde die sehr schattig, dunkel ist wegen zu wenig Licht. Wie kriegt man das in einem Video heller?


----------



## see_kyle (21 Jan. 2022)

son165 schrieb:


> ja gibt es bereits, auch wenn nicht in voller Auflösung (etwa ein Drittel)
> https://ibb.co/3R9tDd3
> 
> Aber bei genauer Betrachtung bin ich mir sicher, dass die mehr Pixel den Preis auf keinen Fall wert sind, da bereits bei dieser Größe viel Unschärfe durch Verwacklung zu sehen ist.
> Trotzdem Danke für deine Mühe



Hey, danke, ja das ist die selbe Größe, die ich auch hatte. Warscheinlich hast du recht, es ist da eh nicht ganz scharf. Gibts hier irgendwo von dem guten Fotos noch mehr? Ich dachte man hat früher im Netz mehr davon gefunden. 

Ich hab gettyimages übrigens angeschrieben ob ich das Bild Testweise haben kann für eine Collage, muss schauen ob die Größe reicht zum drucken bla bla, vielleicht haben wir glück 

LG


----------



## see_kyle (21 Jan. 2022)

Manu16 schrieb:


> Sieht man da ihr Goldstückchen oder wie?
> Auf den kleinen Bildern kann ich nix erkennen aber sie hat doch sicher ein Höschen drunter oder etwa nicht?
> 
> Mit welchem Programm kriegt man dunkle Stellen denn heller? Habe auch ein privates Video wo ich gerne eine Stelle heller machen würde die sehr schattig, dunkel ist wegen zu wenig Licht. Wie kriegt man das in einem Video heller?



Also Bilder kriegst du in Photoshop über den Raw Converter an dunklen stellen hell, vorallem wenn du das Foto im Raw Format hast. Bei Video wirds etwas schwieriger, da nutze ich Adobe After Effects, da hat man aber meistens auch mit mit bewegtem Rauschen zu kämpfen. Falls es kein Privates Video ist kannst du es mir mal durchschicken und ich schau was ich machen kann.

LG


----------



## stummel (5 Feb. 2022)




----------



## Tittelelli (5 Feb. 2022)

Manu16 schrieb:


> Sieht man da ihr Goldstückchen oder wie?
> Auf den kleinen Bildern kann ich nix erkennen aber sie hat doch sicher ein Höschen drunter oder etwa nicht?
> 
> Mit welchem Programm kriegt man dunkle Stellen denn heller? Habe auch ein privates Video wo ich gerne eine Stelle heller machen würde die sehr schattig, dunkel ist wegen zu wenig Licht. Wie kriegt man das in einem Video heller?



was hast du verklemmter Wicht für Probleme


----------



## superriesenechse (6 Feb. 2022)

Was genau ist denn hier das Ziel? Einen braunen Slip in einen helleren braunen Slip zu verwandeln? Gebt doch im Internet einfach Muschi ein. Das geht schneller!


----------



## Richtblock (29 März 2022)

Auch so ne Zicke geworden


----------



## wuselwurm (4 Apr. 2022)

Vanessa ist super!


----------



## cidi (5 Apr. 2022)

hot singer - nice pic


----------



## turtle61 (5 Apr. 2022)

:thx: für die Bilder


----------



## oanser (7 Apr. 2022)

mega frau,würde ich gerne nackt sehen


----------



## jomsacc (10 Juli 2022)

Unglaublich, sehr schön. Danke für die Bilder


----------



## raw420 (11 Juli 2022)

Hier mal noch ne Variante


----------



## krauschris (11 Juli 2022)

Wäre natürlich klasse, wenn man hier ihr schönes Döschen sehen könnte


----------

